# Iphone 4 Videos to Movie Maker



## PlayGirlBunny (Feb 6, 2007)

I want to upload my Iphone videos to Movie Maker but it does not work Im guessing I have to some how convert my videos. Any help/steps to doing this would help so much I am an idiot when it comes to this type of stuff but my Iphone is pretty much full and I don't want to delete nor store the videos on my laptop. Thank You!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Movie Maker is a Microsoft application. The videos still need to be stored some place. Assuming you're using iTunes with your iPhone, the videos should already be on your laptop's hard drive if you're syncing them. 

What is it, exactly, that you want to do? Edit the videos? Move them to cloud storage? Share them?


----------



## greenstone9331 (Jun 13, 2012)

Is there a video format problem? 
Couldn't upload the file to movie maker or your video could supported by movie maker? 
Mp4 seems not supported by movie maker, check this:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Movie_Maker
You d better convert video to wmv or other format by some video converter software.


----------



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

If your iPhone's videos don't work with Movie Maker, assuming you are referring to Windows Live Movie Maker, it's probably the format. Does an "X" appear when the videos are loaded? Are they not playing back right? If you explained more in-depth it would help.

Convert them to .avi files online(the video files themself from the iPhone), download the converted videos back to the iPhone, and then try loading them in WLMM again.



> the videos should already be on your laptop's hard drive if you're syncing them.


Maybe the user is trying to just transfer the files from the iPhone to the program to edit them. They don't have to be on the hard drive, they will be on RAM though. WLMM seems to have a vendetta against MP4s.



> my Iphone is pretty much full and I don't want to delete nor store the videos on my laptop.


Where do you plan on storing the video then?

Finally, if you are unfamiliar with finding this, try this site to convert the vids: http://www.online-convert.com/


----------



## PlayGirlBunny (Feb 6, 2007)

The videos won't even show up when I look for them through movie maker. Ive been reading and it looks like I have to some how convert the videos to be able to use the movie maker so I can make vcds of the videos. I only have them uploaded to my picture files they are not on my Itunes could that be what's wrong?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why do you want to make video CDs? You already have them in a great digital format.


----------



## PlayGirlBunny (Feb 6, 2007)

They are videos of shows that id like to make to a dvd/vcd. Is there another way am I going about this the long way?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why a physical disk? Almost all new DVD/Bluray players have USB ports and support digital media files. You'll certainly lose quality in converting the videos to video CDs which are of even lower quality than DVDs.


----------



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

*PlayGirlBunny,* do exactly as I wrote and everything should work.

Also, as the other user said, don't put them on CDs. They are terrible quality, and putting an AVI video on there would be an absolute waste.

Buy(or use)a cheap set of DVD-RW discs, and store them there instead(though, again, it's a loss of quality either way).


----------



## PlayGirlBunny (Feb 6, 2007)

NuttyBar I just tried to convert them with that site you had link and it says files to much for free version so that sucks after I signed up for it and all. Also this is what I get with movie maker -
The file G:\pictures 2012-06-29\163 Alice only girl.MOV cannot be imported because the codec required to play the file is not installed on your computer. If you have already tried to download and install the codec, close and restart Windows Movie Maker, and then try to import the file again.


Is this a free software I can use instead of movie maker?


----------



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

.mov with WLMM is not going to work in general.

There are few other programs like WLMM for free, but you can try VideoPad Video Editor.

However, how big is this .mov file?

You can download a free program that can convert any file regardless of size.

--> http://online.movavi.com/

Maybe that can convert your .mov file to a recognizeable format for WLMM(try .avi or .wmv).

After conversion, see if WLMM will recognize it.


----------



## onarg (Aug 2, 2012)

Any Video Converter is Free*.
*


----------

